# Had A little go at "cutitng"



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Used a light polish pad (blue hex chemical guys) and just a simple poor boys all in one polish and 
rotary- dodo swirl doctor

here is what results I got, so now ive had a little go I want to get rid of the deeper scratches, should I get a medium or heavy pad? also SSR1 & 2 ? or is there something else I could look at? advice guys thanks


----------



## SarahBlackTT (Oct 15, 2013)

Are you using a paint thickness gauge to see how much you have to go at?

Usual to start with the lightest combination and up it until you are happy but only if you know the paint thickness etc


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Noo im not :/ wouldn't understand it if I had one :roll: was just a test area but probably should get one and learn, before I do all the car


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

What are the 'bobbles' on the paint or is that dust?


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

I think you really need to know how much clear you are dealing with before you go more aggressive. Not sure how old your car is but there is a chance it could have been polished to within an inch of its life. The thing is if you go through the clear it's a respray


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

its a two owner can an the guy I bought it off well he wasn't the most caring. 
its just dust there is no bubbles, I got a DAS6 for xmas also have the rotary I borrowed of a friend to do the headlights. 
just ordered V36 by chemical guys and going to use the dodo DA6 on orange dodo pad


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi sorry to butt in how much is a paint depth tester and where do you buy them ?


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

they are like 150-200  would love to try a black car with machine I have both rotary and DA


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Jackieb said:


> Hi sorry to butt in how much is a paint depth tester and where do you buy them ?


You can get cheapo ones from Ebay , as a rough guide

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MiNi-Digital- ... 46180a642f

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIGITAL-PAINT ... 3f06be49c8

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIGITAL-PAINT ... 19ca976356


----------

